# components vs all in one SQ myth?



## slipchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

back in the day, if you wanted the ultamite sound, you opted for 2 channel amps instead of multichannel amps. you also knew that separate components (separate tuner, pre-amp and amp) was always the way to go.They not only sounded better they were engineered for SQ (but very expensive)
is this still true today?
do you think 2 2 channel amps sounds better then a 4 channel? is it all just a myth?
I don't include speakers in this as they have come a long way since then:surprised:

any thought welcome

cheers


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Depends on the amps, some have terrible crosstalk-and I mean so bad the "rear" channels were getting the front channels output come through at near enough the same volume when only the front RCAs were plugged it! 

Personally I run two dual monos and two 2ch bridged to monos for my system-so you can guess what camp I'm in-amp for each speaker


----------

